

StalkMySite - Free Site Uptime Notification - frontera
http://fronterahouse.com/blog/2012/03/28/stalkmysite-free-script-that-checks-if-your-sites-are-up-using-google-docs/

======
frontera
Using a Google Docs spreadsheet, some Javascript, and the Google automated
timer, you can use this to monitor your sites on a scheduled interval. If your
sites are down, this script will email you the details and keep track of them
in the spreadsheet for your records. Best of all, it's free.

